# First real hog of the year



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Last week, while at a popular tourist spot in Ohio, I witnessed some massive carp feasting on Cheeto's being tossed into the water. 










Now I only need to see that one time for the wheels to start churning in my fly tying head. 










Time to load the kayak and it's game on. Knowing the nasty tangle of logs, rocks, and concrete pilings in that spot, I went hard core on my "leader" setup. 6' of 20lb mono blood knotted to about 18" of 30lb PowerPro braid, rigged on my 9wt rod. My plan was to anchor the kayak to some of the wood cover, set the drag about as tight as I can, and simply not allow them to get into that nasty cover. It worked on the first two fish, the 3rd was in a spot where I couldn't anchor and, sure enough, that fish got me in the junk and worked free.

26 1/4" of carp




























24" of carp diesel



















Yes I filmed everything, no the video is not ready. Time to get editing.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol a cheeto fly. I love it! Nice work

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice job on the carp but what we really want to know is how many geese did you catch on the wooly cheeto?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

No geese, they stayed away. 

For those of you who prefer moving pictures:

https://vimeo.com/42149089


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Great work Jeff! I loved the footage. Although, I am not sure I want you for a net man any more than I want Mike. I love that fly! Keep em coming.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

That was fun!!! Thanks for posting the video....


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm laughing watching that video it looks so fun! When I saw that first take and hookset I'm just all smiles. That's awesome dude, what a fun and creative way to catch big fish on the fly! :B


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Wonderful stuff! I'm not much of a fly fisherman, but you inspire me. To turn something thoroughly mundane into grand sport is highly creative.

Jim


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fishmerf said:


> Great work Jeff! I loved the footage. Although, I am not sure I want you for a net man any more than I want Mike. I love that fly! Keep em coming.


Hey, that's why the hook stays in when I initially get them in the boat. Just in case...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That is awesome! Sick footage too, those carp are terrific fighters.


----------

